# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Está permitido subir a MagiaPotaia libros en formato PDF?

## Dim

*Esa es mi duda.Ya que me gustaría saber si puedo subir libros sobre Cartomagia y otras clases de magia en formato PDF.No me gustaría meterme en problemas el primer día.Espero respuestas.*

----------


## Magnano

No.
A menos que sean de libre distribución.

----------


## t.barrie

Duda solucionada. Cierro el hilo.
Dim, en el foro no se fomenta la piratería.

----------

